# Stock Inc2 ---> Rooted Inc2 W/ Rom



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

Let me start by stating I have an X, this is my wife's phone. My X is rooted and suited to boot..lol, but I have NO idea what is going on in the HTC world.

Where can I find a good place to start for rooting and ROM'n or can someone post up on the how to's?

Any links/advice will be greatly appreciated....

(BTW, I flipped through the pages in the forum, but didn't see anything like we have over on the Droid X side like "How to" "What next" kind of topics...

THANKS!!

Edit:

What is the diff between the Inc2 and Inc2 S, S-off, what does all that mean?

Edit 2:
woops, didn't look deep enough in to this forum, i guess...

Edit 3:
No clear answer in the dev part of the forum here, i take it though that there is no clear easy way to root?


----------



## nwilkins17 (Jun 9, 2011)

Which version of android? Also. Power down the device and reboot holding down the volume down key and the power button. Get hboot version and reboot. If .97, download revolutionary to gain s-off and install CWM. IF not, I can guide you through the downgrade process.


----------



## Rogan (Jul 9, 2011)

Check our unrevoked. You have to obtain s-off in the bootloader first.


----------



## cvo515 (Sep 21, 2011)

Most inc2 community is on xda. Great ppl at both places. Looks like someone's helping already. Just an fyi when your ready to flash.


----------



## nwilkins17 (Jun 9, 2011)

unrevoked doesn't work on inc2 with gingerbread. It needs revolutionary.


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

I'll have to check the software ver when I get home today, thanks for the tips...I'll be back here with more questions, I'm sure!


----------



## nwilkins17 (Jun 9, 2011)

No problem. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## sjpritch25 (Sep 29, 2011)

You need to check what version of gingerbread is installed. 2.3.4 you will need to downgrade to obtain s-off, but 2.3.3 revolutionary will work just fine.


----------

